# Ya Know..........



## golf4 (Oct 12, 2004)

I'm sitting here smoking one of the best cigars I've had in a very long time and looking at probably the most beautiful little girl I've ever seen in my life............ kind of stirs the old "_want to be a father_" juices in me. *But I suppose you have to get a date first!!!! *  

*THANKS FOR THE STOG, SMITTY.* Campbell is really beautiful!!! You guys are very lucky. 

Please give everyone in the family my best. 

Frank


----------



## Legacy 32701 (Oct 12, 2004)

golf4 said:
			
		

> I'm sitting here smoking one of the best cigars I've had in a very long time and looking at probably the most beautiful little girl I've ever seen in my life............ kind of stirs the old "_want to be a father_" juices in me. *But I suppose you have to get a date first!!!! *



And be prepared to use an alternative to a cigar, however hard it may be.


----------



## Todd Bardoni (Oct 13, 2004)

I just got mine in the mail today.  Thanks and congrats once again Smitty!


----------



## Zack Barresse (Oct 14, 2004)

Aren't they the best?

Enjoy it Frank.    You deserve it.  Give my best to your brothers as well.


----------



## Legacy 32701 (Oct 14, 2004)

What's this thread about?

Cigars? Pictures of "chicks"? Fatherhood aspirations? Messages via secret codes? 

What's going on?


----------



## Mudface (Oct 14, 2004)

It's all in code, Sonny. You have to become a Board Master before they give you the crack for it.


----------



## Felix Atagong (Oct 14, 2004)

The Board Master ceremony takes place on a cemetery at midnight where you have to answer to 3 Excel questions. If you give the right answers they hit you on the head with a Mr Excel On Excel book and then you are initiated into the first mystery. There is a secret handshake to. And a silly hat. And after that a lot of beer. Or was that before, I dunno remember.


----------



## Legacy 32701 (Oct 14, 2004)

Thanks Muddy. All is now clear. Seems reasonable - 1000 posts and you get the crack. I'm up for it (or should be if I use my cigars properly).


----------



## Von Pookie (Oct 14, 2004)

Felix Atagong said:
			
		

> The Board Master ceremony takes place on a cemetery at midnight where you have to answer to 3 Excel questions. If you give the right answers they hit you on the head with a Mr Excel On Excel book and then you are initiated into the first mystery. There is a secret handshake to. And a silly hat. And after that a lot of beer. Or was that before, I dunno remember.


----------



## Mudface (Oct 14, 2004)

You wanna see the MVP ceremony. Although you'd have to wear 3-D glasses and not look directly at Bill Jelen during it.


----------



## Smitty (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## Cbrine (Oct 14, 2004)

If you do look at him, do you go blind or something?


----------



## Zack Barresse (Oct 14, 2004)

Umm, what if you can't answer the three questions?  Are you cained, tortured, or worse .. ex-communicated?  I'd better study up.  Can we do team tests?


Obie Kabie Sonny (btw), Smitty here (and his wife) are celebrating having a beautiful baby girl.  She's gotta be the cutest baby in all of California!!!  So some of us have been smoking some celebratory cigars for it.  Frank was enjoying his.


----------



## Cbrine (Oct 14, 2004)

Zack,

 You let the cat out of the bag.  He shouldn't have been informed until after the 1000 post level.  Report to Bill @ 10:00 EST for you public caining.
 

PS-If you get the questions wrong, you are thrown off the bridge of course. MP says so.


----------



## Zack Barresse (Oct 14, 2004)

Cbrine said:
			
		

> ... PS-If you get the questions wrong, you are thrown off the bridge of course. MP says so.



*Ni!* ... I mean ... *it!* ... I mean ... oh, I give up.


----------



## golf4 (Oct 14, 2004)

I came back as soon as I heard there was some "*disclosure*"......

Zack, buddy - I'm not sure what's gonna happen, but a report to the Grand Poobah is probably coming your way now!!! You'l probably have to give up your decoder ring and suffer through the infamous spanking machine.

OOOOOOPs!!! Did I just disclose something???


----------



## Smitty (Oct 15, 2004)

Just don't give up the password yee fellow Board Nits of Nee!  :wink: 

TG we can't give up the "secret handshake" over the net...  

Smitty

BTW...

www.egars.com

AEKDB


----------



## Bruno_x (Oct 15, 2004)

Felix Atagong said:
			
		

> The Board Master ceremony takes place on a cemetery at midnight where you have to answer to 3 Excel questions. If you give the right answers they hit you on the head with a Mr Excel On Excel book and then you are initiated into the first mystery. There is a secret handshake to. And a silly hat. And after that a lot of beer. Or was that before, I dunno remember.



Felix, I see that you have found the http-link to the cemetery-webcam... (just like me   ) 
Next time turn the webcam 55 degr. to the west and 15 degr. down, on the fourth gravestone you will find some information concerning the second mystery...


----------



## NateO (Oct 15, 2004)

I received a stogie and a nice note last night. I am to attend a wedding tomorrow and I will enjoy the smoke at the reception to follow. Thanks and congratulations Smitty.   

While I'm posting to this thread, it seems that we have a new member to the board, welcome Sonny Bop. It also occurs to me that there's something interesting about your handle relative to another member we have here, does anyone see anything in the letters of the following handles:

Sonny Bop
Ponsy Nob.


----------



## just_jon (Oct 15, 2004)

Yet another incarnation, Nate? Perhaps a member of the WPP...


----------



## NateO (Oct 15, 2004)

Hard to say Jon, the curiosity is strong with this one.


----------



## Legacy 32701 (Oct 15, 2004)

NateO said:
			
		

> I received a stogie and a nice note last night. I am to attend a wedding tomorrow and I will enjoy the smoke at the reception to follow. Thanks and congratulations Smitty.
> 
> While I'm posting to this thread, it seems that we have a new member to the board, welcome Sonny Bop. It also occurs to me that there's something interesting about your handle relative to another member we have here, does anyone see anything in the letters of the following handles:
> 
> ...



How incredibly clever of you to spot such an extraordinary coincidence.


----------



## just_jon (Oct 15, 2004)

And here I thought we maybe had a rap artist in our midst ...


----------



## NateO (Oct 15, 2004)

Sonny Bop, you might be even more impressed if you knew how hung over I was when it came to my attention. Extraordinary!


----------



## The Tamer (Oct 15, 2004)

You cannot solve all the world's major problems using only potatoes.

Just though I'd drop that in, seeing as I saw another Adams quote somewhere in this thread.

Well, I'm sitting here at twenty to eleven - bored stiff, thinking "I wonder if any of these guys will notice if i muscle in on their (whacky) conversation".  

In case you did: mind if i join you?


----------



## Zack Barresse (Oct 15, 2004)

Damian Gardiner said:
			
		

> You cannot solve all the worlds major problems using only potatoes.
> 
> Just though I'd drop that in, seeing as I saw another Adams quote somewhere in this thread.
> 
> ...



HEY!  WHO INVITED YOU?!?!  You act like you own the place!


----------



## fairwinds (Oct 15, 2004)

Watch out for:

BONN POSY
BONNY SOP
BON NO SPY
BON ON SPY
BON PONYS
NOB NO SPY
SNOOPY BS
PONY SNOB
NOB ON SPY
NOB PONYS
SNOB PONY
BONY PONS
BOP SONNY
BY NON SOP
BY NO PONS
BY ON PONS
BY PON ONS
BY PON SON


----------



## The Tamer (Oct 15, 2004)

[quote="firefytr]HEY!  WHO INVITED YOU?!?!  You act like you own the place![/quote]

What, you mean i don't??  

Dang! It must all have been a dream!


----------



## The Tamer (Oct 15, 2004)

What the blazes happened to my quote?!?!

Did you miss "Pony Nobs"?

(When I ask "Did you miss" Pony Nobs, I mean did you miss it out, as opposed to 'did you lament his absence? (by the way))


----------



## fairwinds (Oct 15, 2004)

Yeah.

And

SNOOPY BS was wrong.


----------



## NateO (Oct 15, 2004)

Damian Gardiner said:
			
		

> What the blazes happened to my quote?!?!


[quote="firefytr]

Is missing the end quote eh.  :wink:


----------



## The Tamer (Oct 15, 2004)

NateO said:
			
		

> [quote="firefytr] Is missing the end quote eh.  :wink:


Ah, I see.

Cheers Nate. It won't happen again.


----------



## fairwinds (Oct 15, 2004)

Damian Gardiner said:
			
		

> 'did you lament his absence?



Not in this world.


----------



## NateO (Oct 15, 2004)

Damian Gardiner said:
			
		

> Cheers Nate. It won't happen again.


Great, mate.

Cheers, Nate


----------



## The Tamer (Oct 15, 2004)

NateO said:
			
		

> Great, mate.
> 
> Cheers, Nate



Hmm, a poet _as well _ as an Excel Advanced-God eh?  I suspect you're quite a ladies man.  Any other hidden talents?


----------



## NateO (Oct 15, 2004)

Well, since you ask Damian, for a fairly thin guy, I can [normally] really hold my liquor.  

I was high school state champ (Minnesota) for slalom skiing in '94.

Search the board for "learn to read". Chris ('Mudface') may have been the big winner there though.


----------



## Legacy 32701 (Oct 15, 2004)

fairwinds said:
			
		

> Watch out for:
> 
> BONN POSY
> BONNY SOP
> ...



Who are all these people you've listed?


----------



## The Tamer (Oct 15, 2004)

NateO said:
			
		

> Well, since you ask Damian... I can [normally] really hold my liquor.
> Search the board for "learn to read"


Impressive indeed.  I read once that drinking is bad for you.

So I gave up reading.  

(Sorry)


----------



## NateO (Oct 15, 2004)

W.C. Fields said:
			
		

> A woman drove me to drink and I didn't even have the decency to thank her.


Hmmm, it seems that I forgot to mention that I'm a cunning linguist.   

Wow, sorry about the hi-jack Smitty. Thanks again and congrats!


----------



## fairwinds (Oct 15, 2004)

Sonny Bop said:
			
		

> Who are all these people you've listed?



Dear friends of mine that I would love to see joining us here.


----------



## Legacy 32701 (Oct 15, 2004)

> Hmmm, it seems that I forgot to mention that I'm a cunning linguist.



Can result in too much lip service and not enough action.


----------



## The Tamer (Oct 15, 2004)

NateO said:
			
		

> Wow, sorry about the hi-jack Smitty. Thanks again and congrats!



Yeah, I'm sorry too.  I'm off to bed now, so I won't be causing any more problems here or there.

It's been a pleasure gentlemen. :wink:


----------



## Zack Barresse (Oct 15, 2004)

Damian Gardiner said:
			
		

> NateO said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bah, Rubbish!!  What is this nonsense!?!


----------



## Smitty (Oct 17, 2004)

> Wow, sorry about the hi-jack Smitty. Thanks again and congrats!


No worries Mate! (Nate! :wink: )  Hope your new hangover tastes Honduran!      Apologies oughtta go to Frank (Golf) though, not me, but it's been fun.   :wink:  (Frank, you started this!)

BTW, I did PM "The NOB", in whichever iteration we are now...re: a stog (just because, OK), but no response, as expected.

Take care all, and to take from Ken Puls, "may my computer do what I want it to do and not what I tell it to do..." 

Now if she'd stop squirming...

Smitty

P.S. YEAH! We're getting rain (measurable) in So Cal!  First time in about a year!  Now the **** rocks are gonna be wet!


----------



## golf4 (Oct 17, 2004)

Gee, the last time I started a thread that generated 5 pages I was beating my head against the wall thrying to work out a VB issue with the help of everyone here!!!   

I think I've gotta come up with another name so I can post topics without gettin into trouble and using "_*culpable deniability*_" - a former federal employee like myself should know better....    (heh, Smitty???!!!)

Take care everyone,

Frank


----------

